# Where to buy Urea



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I've checked many stores in the area but cant seem to locate one. Nothing at HD, Lowes, Steins,...


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

You'd want to look at local farm/feed type places. The big box stores won't carry it. Google "farm feed" and call a few of those places. It is very much worth spending some time to locate it, so much cheaper than other N sources.

Good luck!


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

^ - Visit the grain and feed stores. I picked up a 50 lb. bag in preparation for the "Fall Nitro Blitz" - $13.75.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Darn, i bought mine from site one for 30 bucks yesterday.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't feel bad - I paid $35 last year. This time I called around.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> Darn, i bought mine from site one for 30 bucks yesterday.


Me too...but it was convenient as its a mile from my house and at 50 pounds it still pretty cheap


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I buy all my fert stuff at the local feed and seed stores. Once you understand what all the numbers mean and can calculate what you need it's a lot cheaper than the "lawn food" at the big box stores.


----------

